
The blue light paradox: problem or panacea - herodotus
http://www.pointsdevue.com/article/blue-light-paradox-problem-or-panacea
======
herodotus
Interesting article about the possible damaging effects of UV and short
wavelength light. This may help you choose the right sunglasses.

